# Something very different



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

This Fiat was done on Friday 25th June 2010 my friend asked me if i could do something about the paint, do the best you can were his exact words !

Of course it was done in one whole day regardless how small she was !

When i first saw the car i thought to myself there is no way i am going to get this car looking good , the scratches were so deep that i thought the only way out was a total respray job !:speechles

This Fiat was imported from Southern Italy ( Sicily ) it used to belong to an elderly gentleman ( deceased ) who used to keep it outside in the street were birds and rust took there toll on the paint . His Sons decided to sell it to my father's friend who shipped it back to Australia (Melbourne ) so he could restore it !

So here are the photos

Bumper Bars removed to polish better !

Paint readings were taken to see how much paint i had to play with ( so far so good ) !




























Some nasty scratches !:doublesho









I just about tried all of these buffing pads ( Wool and Foam ) as the paint was single stage meaning no clear as they were clogging up very quickly ! Even my Grit Guard Universal Pad Washer the water was turning Black and it needed constant changing :wall:










All these Micro Fiber Towels were used so none were left after the heavy paint correction ! Good thing i had an emergency supply which were still unwrapped in there plastic bags !










And all my Mothers Professional Polishes which did a fantastic job in restoring the paint to it's almost former glory .:buffer:





































Whoops ! Got carried away !

Here are some afters of the bonnet




























More paint defects from a refinishing job :doublesho










Notice how the left hand side is glossy with no paint defects as opposed to the right side :wall:










This is the unfinished side :doublesho










From the evidence of these paint defects it's obvious that this cars paint was resprayed during it's life and the Body Shop that did the job didn't pay much attention meaning it was done badly !

Another view of the panel with a 50/50 shot










Here are some more










More work needs to be done to refine the paint 









Getting better !









Here are some finished shots please enjoy !




































































































LSP ( Last Step Protection ) Swissvax Crystal Rock

I don't think these photos don't do the car justice the actual reflections are far superior from what the photos actually show 

To say that this was a challenge is an understatement i didn't think i would achieve this finish when i first saw this car but thanks to the Mothers Nano Polishes i was able to achieve 95% better paint finish without swirl marks and especially on these very sensitive solid coloured paints !

This was definetvly a departure from my usual supercars and i enjoyed every minute of it ! 

Hence the title something very different:thumb:

Thanks for looking and as usual all comments are always welcome 

Regards Mario


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

YES YES YES!

Love the van, love the car, love the detail. :thumb:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

What a little (black) beauty she is,great work there fella well done :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great w:buffer:k fella, not many around like that anymore

Probably, better than when she left Fiat some 40 years ago :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow great car,


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great job love the 500


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:argie: K Bella!!!

Bellissimo cinque cento!!

Fantastico lavoro!!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice work on a super cool car :thumb:


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great work


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

My little 4 year old lad went "it's a Luigi car" he loves the Cars movie.

Brilliant job and great pics.

Love the draws in the van, fod for thought fo rmy new one.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic work Mário!!!! :thumb:

Love it!!! :argie:

Classics...that´s my thing...

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looking good, love the set up inside your van. If you have time I'd love a run down on the mothers range of polishes- how do they compare to the likes of 3M, megs, Menz etc.

Kind regards
Gav


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

amiller said:


> YES YES YES!
> 
> Love the van, love the car, love the detail. :thumb:


Thanks amiller,

Yes, i love the van , the car , and i enjoyed working of this little classic and my friend was very happy with the results :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

surgemaster said:


> What a little (black) beauty she is,great work there fella well done :thumb:


Thanks surgemaster,

She is a little Black Beauty and she came up nice and glossy again !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Great w:buffer:k fella, not many around like that anymore
> 
> Probably, better than when she left Fiat some 40 years ago :thumb:


Thanks Mr Face ,

Yeah , these cars have become a collectors dream , without a doubt the condition of the paint is better now than when she left the factory 40 years ago :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Scrim-1- said:


> Wow great car,


Yes, she is a great little car !:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Great job love the 500


Thanks Bill,

Yes, i love this 500 myself and she handles nicely for an old lady :driver:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

123quackers said:


> :argie: K Bella!!!
> 
> Bellissimo cinque cento!!
> 
> Fantastico lavoro!!


Si, e' Bella !!!!

Grazie mille Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

mk2jon said:


> Nice work on a super cool car :thumb:


Thanks mk2jon,

definitively a super cool car:thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> My little 4 year old lad went "it's a Luigi car" he loves the Cars movie.
> 
> Brilliant job and great pics.
> 
> Love the draws in the van, fod for thought fo rmy new one.


Thanks Mirror Finish,

It's a Luigi car" alright and all my clients who own a Ferrari love this little gem that's why Fiat has tried to recreate the same model with new technology and it's been a success for them a bit like Mini with BMW !

Yes , those draws weren't cheap and if i tell you how much i paid for this set up you would have a fit :doublesho: The rails alone cost $ 1000 Australian Dollars and they can withstand a weight of 100kg without a problem , that's why they won't buckle under weight like a cheap one's do .

Once you have this set up it will make your detailing life much easier plus your clients will comment endlessly on your professionalism :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Jorge said:


> Fantastic work Mário!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Love it!!! :argie:
> 
> ...


Thanks Jorge ,

Yes , i like this little Classic Gem and all people that see it love it :argie:

Especially Ferrari owners !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DE 1981 said:


> Looking good, love the set up inside your van. If you have time I'd love a run down on the mothers range of polishes- how do they compare to the likes of 3M, megs, Menz etc.
> 
> Kind regards
> Gav


Thanks Gav,

Yes, mate this set up has made my detailing life much easier at least everything is organized and in the right place no more stressing out to find things now :thumb:

I have not used the 3M or the new Meguiar's Polishes but compared to the likes of Menzerna they are less oily, in other words you don't need IPA wipe downs anymore as they are water based no oils in them much easier to work with and 9 times out of ten the job gets done much quicker ! They won't play up like the Menzerna Polishes do especially on very humid days and are very easy to wipe off with very little if any dust which is a bonus !

My opinion try them out and see for yourself you won't be disappointed and they don't contain fillers, oh another thing a Body Shop Repairer put me on to them and he works on RR, Ferrari's Aston Martin's , Mercedes Benz ect...

I almost get 99.9% correction with these Mothers Polishes !

Here is a run down on them

http://www.mothers.com/02_products/83432.html

http://www.mothers.com/02_products/ProLineFlyer.pdf

I hope this helps Gav, if you need more info please email or pm me !

Regards Mario


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice work and love your van.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

raitkens83 said:


> Nice work and love your van.


Thanks raitkens83,

Very satisfying work and yes my van is great thanks mate :thumb:

Mario


----------

